# Slingshot tournaments



## TxUSMC (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm new here but I'm really old everywhere else!

I live in North Texas and was wondering how to get tournament information in my area/region. Are their schedules posted...rules, etc.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/24-regional-events/


----------



## TxUSMC (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks, Grumpy. I see we don't really have anything going here in the Lone star state. I figured with Bill Hays being in Central Texas it would be more active. I will keep an ear to the ground for info though.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

All you need to do is find a venue and announce the date and the next tournament is yours to run.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I think just about all U.S. tournaments are done for the this year. Start checking again early next year.


----------



## TxUSMC (Oct 19, 2017)

Jolly Roger I'd have to actually attend a tournament before i sponsored one. Just trying to find one within a couple hundred miles. guess will wait for spring!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

TxUSMC said:


> Jolly Roger I'd have to actually attend a tournament before i sponsored one. Just trying to find one within a couple hundred miles. guess will wait for spring!


Make some phone calls, do some online and you tube research and go for it. First time out doesn't have to be perfect. Even call it a Slingshot Festival, or a Jamboree. Gotta be fun to just have a meet up and shoot get together. It doesn't have to be officially sanctioned. There is no slingshot governing board that mandates rules to be followed. Have some fun and see how many show up. Then ask them to help keep it organized.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

TxUSMC,

Welcome aboard Marine. Glad to have you on the forum. I notice you've met JR and GrampaGrumpy, you will meet lots of other members soon. I hope you get something going down there in Texas. Good luck.


----------

